

Honeywords: Making Password-Cracking Detectable - jervisfm
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/pubs/JR13.pdf

======
officialjunk
Sweetwords, sugarwords, honeywords... O my!

I wonder how many variations of phrases were tried before arriving at these.

